# Agitation Muzzles



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to Know if someone have seen a similar muzzle, with the lateral metal clip like this on US?

Thanks

http://kinologprofi.e-stile.ru/rus/images/dscf4613_.jpghttp://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://kinologprofi.e-stile.ru/&anno=2


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> I want to Know if someone have seen a similar muzzle, with the lateral metal clip like this on US?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://kinologprofi.e-stile.ru/rus/images/dscf4613_.jpg


I haven't seen any of these personally to purchase, but had many muzzles modified just like this with the metal fastex buckle. Not 100% happy with it, upon release for immediate action, dog runs and muzzle(dog) is still holding muzzle (agitation), takes a few shakes of the head to get it off, too much time! 

Enough rambling....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That looks like some poorly made shit. I don't like the looks of it. I know a guy that has some really nice muzzles. I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That looks like some poorly made shit. I don't like the looks of it. I know a guy that has some really nice muzzles. I think you will be happy with it.


 
I didn't care for that type of muzzle either, however I'd be interested in seeing the muzzles your talking about and possibly talking with the vendor to see if he does in-house modifications? 

Gotta Link, number, pic, email Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will get that to you tomorrow. I don't know about the mods, he just has them made right the first time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I will get that to you tomorrow. I don't know about the mods, he just has them made right the first time.


 
I've found a few nice muzzles, but need a quick release built in it....haven't perfected that yet...still researching and testing....Thanks!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I had one that I really liked, although I did notice the same thing as Jody, if you hit the quick release it takes a second to fall off the dog, either you have to hold onto it and pull it off, or the dog has to shake it off. It was a better made muzzle though then the photo. I can't remember who made it, I purchased it for Mac, only used it a few times, then it "walked away" from my vehicle. I'll do some looking around and see if I can find a photo of it somewhere.


----------



## Jimmie Johansson (Dec 27, 2009)

This is how a muzzle should look. A muzzle made for agitationwork.



http://www.mixalex.se/Munkorg.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jimmie Johansson said:


> This is how a muzzle should look. A muzzle made for agitationwork.
> 
> http://www.mixalex.se/Munkorg.html


 
Actualy looks cheaper than the first one posted!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.harddogs.com/mz_pozer.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> http://www.harddogs.com/mz_pozer.html


 
Currently that is what I use with a quick release buckle modified in it. Alot of people in training don't like using that particular muzzle or are scared because the back of the teeth are showing and if your an idiot can slip a finger in there and get bit.....However, I've seen the dog; One do more damage with this muzzle than any other and Two, the fight was far more intense than others used??


----------



## Jimmie Johansson (Dec 27, 2009)

In Sweden we do a lot of muzzlework with our dogs \\/. Half the swedish program is muzzlework. I know the muzzles i linked to looks cheap. But I think most muzzles I see abroad are to small for the dog to do protectionwork in. They are made to prevent the dog from biting, not for the dog to attack in. The difference is that if you have a muzzle that prevents the dog from opening it's mouth as wide as it want's when attacking it will get disturbed over that. It will shake his head and fokus on the muzzle more than on the decoy. The dog has to be able to bark and do biteattempts in the muzzle. The muzzle has to be hard in the nose end so the dog don't get to bite in the muzzle. Some muzzles abroad are made so the dog get to bite inside the muzzle and that takes fokus from the decoy. The dog should take out it's frustrations on the decoy and not on the muzzle.. When training muzzlework a harnest and a long line is perfect to frustrate the dog in. If you let the dog miss attacking the decoy 5 times it will go hard at the 6th attempt.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Here are the muzzles Jeff is talking about. The model on the left is the old style, and the new version is on the right. both models have stainless steel strapping on the top, bottom and both sides, sandwiched by harness leather, to retain the shape. both models use closed cell foam on the top, bottom and front, covered by glove leather. the new style comes in 3 sizes, and the medium size is available with an optional bite bar. if you have an idea for a quick disconnect, I'm sure that it wouldn't be difficult to incorporate.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

These are well made muzzles. They look and ARE real solid. It would be real easy to have a quick release put on them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> Here are the muzzles Jeff is talking about. The model on the left is the old style, and the new version is on the right. both models have stainless steel strapping on the top, bottom and both sides, sandwiched by harness leather, to retain the shape. both models use closed cell foam on the top, bottom and front, covered by glove leather. the new style comes in 3 sizes, and the medium size is available with an optional bite bar. if you have an idea for a quick disconnect, I'm sure that it wouldn't be difficult to incorporate.


Thanks, I have a few very similar to these, really tough! Question for you, I have a few ideas, designs and prototypes that have been tested and seem ok, however the quick release along the side of the dogs neck works great, but still takes a few shakes of the dog to get off. Need something that is quicker I want the muzzle to drop immediately. I've seena few electronic (Don't want) and others with a soft muzzle etc.....WHY with a soft (vet) muzzle, I am clueless, but anyway.....

I want a QR that is connected to both straps somehow with ONE fastex buckle, not two. And then there are the issues with riveting leater, sewing nylon, etc etc. 

I am open and looking for any other suggestions that I may overlooked or possible ideas I can R & D!

You can PM or email me...THANKS!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

A strap on the front for the handler to grab and pull off ??


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> A strap on the front for the handler to grab and pull off ??


 
Possibly, if designed right, we had one before and it twisted the dogs head alot as we tried to snap and pull while in full excitement, it wasn't as easy as thought.......


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> A strap on the front for the handler to grab and pull off ??


Not a bad idea, but we need to know how the dog is going to be deployed, and why would you want a quick disconnect on an " Agitation Muzzle" wouldn't a standard leather muzzle work better with a quick disconnect? But yeah, a quick release buckle with a strap up front is one way.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Possibly, if designed right, we had one before and it twisted the dogs head alot as we tried to snap and pull while in full excitement, it wasn't as easy as thought.......


Jody check your email and give me a call
rick


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe this is way off base but what about weighting the muzzle just enough so upon release it's naturally inclined to drop off due to the added weight. Do dogs normally draw up their head when the muzzle is released or is the position typically well enough to respond to added weight to achieve the desired effect?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No one wants to get beat to death by a dog with a weighted muzzle.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Weighted muzzle - like SAP gloves for your dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeff! 

Rick will email you later tonight, thanks again!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No one wants to get beat to death by a dog with a weighted muzzle.


I doubt a bit of added weight would make a "beat to death" difference. I'm not sure where your mind went with this but the weight I had in mind was minimal, very minimal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I doubt a bit of added weight would make a "beat to death" difference. I'm not sure where your mind went with this but the weight I had in mind was minimal, very minimal.


 
Thanks Nicole, but not gonna work, trying to minimize any and all weight possible... I spoke with Rick he knows what I will be doing with it and how the dog will be employed and for the period of time. He has a few things brewing for me....thanks!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> Rick will email you later tonight, thanks again!


No Problem, I have been working on the QD system I already have, and incorporating it to the other muzzle we talked about, I'm pretty sure the problem is solved, in theory anyway, I'll have a real working prototype in the next few weeks


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Thanks Nicole, but not gonna work, trying to minimize any and all weight possible... I spoke with Rick he knows what I will be doing with it and how the dog will be employed and for the period of time. He has a few things brewing for me....thanks!


I appreciate the feedback and am interested in seeing what you guys come up with as a solution.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I appreciate the feedback and am interested in seeing what you guys come up with as a solution.


What is your requirement for a QR Muzzle if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> What is your requirement for a QR Muzzle if you don't mind me asking?


I have no vested interest in this subject other than mere curiosity in knowing what you guys came up with as a solution. Frankly, I don't see the point in following unfamiliar subjects if I'm not at least willing to make an attempt to learn something from them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

:-D


Nicole Stark said:


> I have no vested interest in this subject other than mere curiosity in knowing what you guys came up with as a solution. Frankly, I don't see the point in following unfamiliar subjects if I'm not at least willing to make an attempt to learn something from them.


 :-Dok


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> What is your requirement for a QR Muzzle if you don't mind me asking?


Why do you want the quick release, in case things go south ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Rick, thanks for your time and conversation, I sent out a few things today for you to play with and see what you can come up with. Still cold as hell here!!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> http://www.harddogs.com/mz_pozer.html



That's the one we use. It's really a pretty solid muzzle. 

DFrost


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Rick, thanks for your time and conversation, I sent out a few things today for you to play with and see what you can come up with. Still cold as hell here!!!


My pleasure Jody, 
I spent 2-3 hours with the guy that makes all my leather equipment, and we worked on a few different QR systems, I'm very positive that we have it worked out, and hopefully I will have a working model for you to try out in the next week or two, I'm meeting him again next Monday.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I would also be VERY interested in seeing what you come up with. Been struggling with the same problem for a while, and would be happy to be able to buy the solution that someone else worked out for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> I would also be VERY interested in seeing what you come up with. Been struggling with the same problem for a while, and would be happy to be able to buy the solution that someone else worked out for me


 
Everyone has different requirements in what they want in equipment these days and thats what is interesting. I like to see, try and play with new things. Especially if they work! In this case, I NEED a particular muzzle which may be different OR similar to others...we have dfferent applications. 

Rick can share with you what we come up with, its his call, he's doing me a favor and helping me come up with something I have been f______g with for too long.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Rick got a PM 
I likewise have a way of accumulating training equipment that is new or interesting, "just in case". Some women have closets full of shoes, I have a 10' wall dedicated solely to training gear, lol. Oh well. 
In this case however, I also actually need the darned thing and have found nothing that is fast or reliable enough.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I downt get the QR ither. You just pull teh muzzel of the dogs head? Wola Quic and with no special relese 

THis is the Muzzels we us that Jimmy was talking about









The dog can hit hard in it and Bark good. They have aloot of room. Then I just drag it over ther head to take it of










Quic relese, you and your fanzy stuff


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

andreas broqvist said:


> Quic relese, you and your fanzy stuff



Says the person whose dog is wearing rhinestone and star-studded leather collars  

For the vast majority of applications, I completely agree with you Andreas! A QR system would be unnecessary and even very dangerous for most people using it in their training.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

He he they are not my dogs. Its my friends dogs. But Toshee you gott me ther


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey!! I see nothing wrong with the rhinestones,etc: My PSD wears a bandana on duty with some stones glued on as well!! Ha!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, my dogs have some fancy stuff, too, lol. I was just pointing out "the pot calling the kettle black", so to speak


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Phil Dodson said:


> Hey!! I see nothing wrong with the rhinestones,etc: My PSD wears a bandana on duty with some stones glued on as well!! Ha!



Maybe Jeff O has it wrong? It's PSD that are gay not Schutzhund dogs? VBG


----------

